# what glue



## Karda (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi I just finished a rough turned bowl and am ready to pack it in shavings. However it has a dry rotting streak of pith that crosses the lip. The part that is on the lip is rotted and need to be filled. should I use CA or epoxy. I have never had to use glue on wet wood before. The depression is dry but what would I use if it was wet. thanks Mike


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 6, 2019)

I've had good luck with CA. Chuck


----------



## Karda (Aug 6, 2019)

ok thanks, it is about an eighth inch deep. wood a walnut filler look ok


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2019)

Unless you’re hoping to final turn this in a couple months, I like applying Anchorseal to the outside of bowls and the rim. This forces it to dry from the inside out, reducing stresses that can lead to cracking no matter how well you glue it. Works for me, YMMV.
I would guess that drying time doubles or more as a result. Best to keep weight log to know when done. I don’t use one myself, I just put em on a shelf for a year or six.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2019)

I’d wait until it dries before filling anything. Wood movement will likely ruin any kind of glue or epoxy repair if it’s done while the wood is wet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 6, 2019)

So you start a bowl then put it away to let dry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 6, 2019)

In the past what I have done it turn to finish and saran wrap the out side but I don't want to do it with these because they are so wet I am getting splattered

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 6, 2019)

Karda said:


> In the past what I have done it turn to finish and saran wrap the out side but I don't want to do it with these because they are so wet I am getting splattered


So much to learn.


----------



## TimR (Aug 6, 2019)

Two schools of thought when turning wet wood. 
Rough turn to a thickness about 1” for every 10” diameter. Let dry, then final turn.
Or, turn final size wet, let it warp if it wants!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 7, 2019)

yea and more confusing when there is no clear cut right answer


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2019)

I agree with the doc...wait until dry before doing any repair, fill, or epoxy.


----------



## phinds (Aug 7, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I’d wait until it dries before filling anything. Wood movement will likely ruin any kind of glue or epoxy repair if it’s done while the wood is wet.


----------



## Karda (Aug 7, 2019)

ok


----------

